# HYDROCOTYLE LEUCOCEPHALA needs help!



## vivalagourami (Nov 27, 2005)

Hello, 
I planted a Pennywort plant into my substrate (flourite), and it seems to be rotting at the bottom. Two days ago, I noticed the leaves disintegrating, and today I see that the rot has expanded to the stems. 

I've noticed a small amount of the same phenomenon at the bottom of my rotala plants. The once healthy leaves have become very thin, see through and started to disintegrate. 

Important specs...
38G
pH = 7.0
kH = 4-4.5 degrees(the water is very soft out of the tap, and the KH/pH is raised with baking soda per water change)
GH= 8 degrees
PO4 = 2-3 (mg/L? Its the SeaChem test kit with the plate, just off the SeaChem scale)
Co2 = DIY non pressurized yeast
Lighting = 96W, 6700K compact flourescent
Amonia = 0ppm, Nitrite = 0 ppm
Fert routine...(which has been recently alterted because I got some SeaChem ferts online)
Flourish potassium every third day 5ml
Flourish Trace every third day 5ml
Flourish iron every third day 1-2ml for my Echondorius plants
Fleet Enema (a few drops every third day, to keep it near 2-3 mg/L)
KNO3 in the form of Green Light Stump remover when necessary to keep the nitrate around 10 ppm

Its got 4 ottos that are doing great, and a Chinese Algae Eater (it was labeled as a SAE, otherwise I wouldn't have bought it) who is also doing well.

I also have a small angel fish, no more than 2" minus who won't eat anything I give him but bloodworms. Is it possible that he's eating through the Pennywort? I like the Pennywort, it looks beautiful, and I'd like to keep it alive. I don't see him nipping at it, and I watch the tank a lot. 

Sorry this post is so long, but I'd rather give all the info than have people post and ask me for more!!! 

Any help you could give would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!
-Christina


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

When my hydrocotyle gets quite large the bottom does tend to turn yellow and disintegrate a bit. I don't really care since it grows unbelievably fast. I attribute this to lack of light at the bottom. Mine is also in Flourite with almost identical water parameters (except I try to keep NO3 at 20). I also have an angel and he never touches the stuff (or anything else, for that matter). I believe they're strictly carnivores in the wild.

Incidentally, I did find this to be an excellent indicator plant for iron. The veins in mine were quite dark green with lighter colored leaves until I really upped my micro dosing. I dose 1/2 ml Flourish and 1/2 Flourish Iron per gallon per week.

If yours isn't growing well I'd suggest something is quite out of place. Mine has grown in any condition I've ever tried - weak light, no CO2 to high light with 30 ppm CO2. Another common culprit of yellow melting away plants is low nitrates. I'd make sure yours is really at 10. 10 is just fine, but a brief dip any lower is inviting disaster in a high light tank.


----------



## vivalagourami (Nov 27, 2005)

Actually, it is growing, there is new growth on it. Same thing as how you described it though, its disintegrating at the very bottom. Should I not worry about it?

I only dose like 6-8 ml Iron at most per week before a water change. If I see the Pennywort yellowing, should I up that?

My echondorius plants also have new growth on them, but the leaves are a little translucent, although not yellow. I'm pretty new to plants, so I can't read deficiencies or overdosing quite yet, although I'm getting there.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

If the yellowing at the bottom is slower than the new growth at the top I wouldn't worry about it.

Most new leaves on echinodorus are a little pale compared to the old leaves, but they should green up in a few days. If they stay yellow or even white you've got some sort of deficiency. With our water its likely to be Ca. I keep some corkscrew vals and they show signs of Ca deficiency first with bizzare, twisted leaves. Since adding some the new growth has looked great.

If you're really worried about deficiencies take a look at one of the charts that are out there. I'm sure you can google it or even do a search here.


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

The plant is best floating, I try sinking it with planted weight but older leave will be encrusted with GSA and turn yellow. If you like pennywort, maybe you like Hydrocotyle verticillata.


----------



## vivalagourami (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 4, 2005)

Guaiac boy is right, you need higher nitrates. 10 is too low. 
This is a low requirement plant, and a floating plant that is nitrate hungry..
Try to maintain around 20ppm. You can either dose more nitrate, or simply reduce your water changes and feed the fish a bit more food. 

You also need to double up your co2 although that's not the issue with the pennywort it'll still help your other plants.. You're at around 10ppm or less.

When I got my angel pair I was also told they were raised on bloodworms and would not eat flake... And yup, they were finicky. But I had them eating flakes in 4 days.. All you do, is give them no other option.. Even if you have to not feed them for a couple days to make them hungry. They are cichlids, and ruled by their hunger.. They will change their ways quickly. 

Last but not least, if you're only down to a little of that plant left, try letting it float for awhile. It'll grow back quickly and even get larger greener leaves 
Best of luck !


----------



## vivalagourami (Nov 27, 2005)

Ahhh, ok. I don't mind dosing more nitrate, because cutting down on my water changes feels like risky buisiness for me. I know there are major varying opinions on that, but even in my fish only tank, the WCs have been like clockwork. Upping my nitrate will encourage a bit more algae right? Right now my ottos are pooping constantly, but I've still given them some spinach suppliment. I should buy some algae foods too. Man...those guys LOVE to eat.

Good advice on the angel. The same sorta thing worked with my dog once!

And I will up my CO2, I've been planning on it. I only have one 2 L bottle running right now which isn't enough I know!

Thanks for your help FishMan!


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

Agree with Oceanaqua. It looks nice wrapped around stuff too, and helps hide equipment. You can start it thin and let it fill out. (Pic of when I did this.)

It never really worked in the substrate for me, despite high N and light. H. verticillata is another story. Good luck.


----------



## snoopfish (Dec 19, 2005)

I have a piece of driftwood, (small) with some holes and places to slide the Pennywort stem to help anchor it. Makes a very attractive way to keep it from floating and not dealing with trying to keep it down in the substrate. For me, it also grows better this way. I can also move it out of the way when I do a gravel vac of the tank.


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

It looks pretty when wrap around wood until it degrades and turn yellow.


----------

